# Firearm Opening Day 2009 Thread



## GVSUKUSH

Well, we officially are on the 1 month countdown to the Superbowl of Deer hunting so I'm starting it off with *Kush's Annual Firearm Thread.*

2008 Firearm Deer Thread Link

Tell us-

*Where:
When:
With Who:
Food, traditions, etc:
Pictures from previous camps: *

Where: Arenac county, spitting distance from the Singing Bridge
When: 14th (Flight Ducks) -17th
Who : Dad, uncles, brother... usually more food than any of us can eat, roast turkey, ham, soup, chilli, etc. etc. etc.




























My take for deer season last year:lol:









Seems to happen to me alot during firearm deer season, duck fever.....I whiffed on a nice buck the morning after I took these!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

One of my favorite threads of the year! Perfect timing, Kush!

Where: Allegan County 
When: November 13-16th, few days of duckin' before buckin'
With Who: BuckNasty, BS, Shark, Duke, T-Pain, Collins'
Food, traditions, etc: Feast the night before the opener at the Collin's lodge, afternoon naps, few beers
Pictures from previous camps:
2008:








2007:








2006:


----------



## Frozenfish

*Where:* Crawford County, Higgins Lake Area, state land. Camper style
*When:* 13th- 18th
*With Who:* Cousins and some other friends.
*Food, traditions, etc: *Potluck, I usually bring a crock pot dish stew/roast. Probably make it into the Silver dollar for a breakfast.


----------



## MERGANZER

A little early isn't it Kush? I think Stiffler in your photo needs some more orange. Seem to be family policy to wear it from head to toe

Ganzer


----------



## freshwater drum

where: bitely,mi (newaygo cty)
when: 11/14/09 - ???
who: myself,my son, my dad, father-in-law, and usually one guest.
food: the traditional day before opener walleye fry with all the neighbors camps. keeps getting bigger every year (last year was 23 walleye fillets). and the usual deer camp staples, chili, venison roast, etc.

camp guns: 1 .280 rem, 1 .270 win, 1 .30-06, and 1 .300 savage


----------



## crossneyes

oceana county,myself,buddy and his son.11/11 to 11/17.little bow hunting first.chilli,sloppy joes,bluegill fry,meatloaf,chicken/rice cassarole.and all the beer and munchies we want.can't wait.


----------



## bucknasty11208

Unfortunately i'll be in Florida. Havent hunted the gun season in years. 
However, I may have to come visit all of your camps for dinner!:lol:

Nov 14-???
My Dad, brother, and best friend Bill
Glennie, Mi, Alcona Co.
Food: Whatever the take plus pizza at the Glennie Tavern.


----------



## jc502

*Where*: Ogemaw County
*When:* November 26th-29th
*With Who:* 4 good friends
*Food, traditions, etc*: we go every Thanksgiving weekend, call it Left-Over Deer Camp ; left-over food and left-over deer


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Boy I can't wait. I bow hunt to kill a deer and gun hunt to have fun with family and friends.

*-Where: Ionia County
-When: Opening weekend and all weekends through Nov.
-With Who: Great uncle, three cousins, two brothers, and two guests.
-Food, traditions, etc: Uncle Ray's bean soup, my mom usually cooks for everyone, more than enough food for everyone. She doesn't hang out, just drops the food off and leaves. She might have a beer if we twist her arm. Shiels Tavern, Hubb Legion, my cousin not getting out of bed and wondering why he doesn't get a deer. Standing around the bonfire B.S'in. "Day Light in the Swamp" from my cousin Mike opening morning. Figuring out where everyone is going to sit, even though everyone has hunted in the same spot for as long as I can remember. Hoping somone shoots a deer early so we can all go "check it out". Having friends and neighbors stop by our deer camp on opening eve.
*


----------



## pescadero

*Where: *Saginaw-Gratiot SGA, Gratiot County
* When: *This year probably 11/14-11/16 and 11/26-11/29
* With Who: *Myself... stay at MIL house, so some family around but I'm the only hunter
* Food, traditions, etc: *Whatever tasty goodness my MIL cooks up.
* Pictures from previous camps:








*


----------



## old graybeard

Western UP in the hills with friends. We'll be tent camping as always and heading up early to set up camp and cut fire wood. Food is always the same chillie, home made chicken soup, gumbo, fresh back straps and lots of other goodies. We'll be there for ten days of fun and laughter along with hour after hour of hunting. The pic is an old one of me and my best friend from the first year we bought the tent ( many years ago). The tent is dirty and faded now and Steve has long since passed on but he'll be with us when we get there to join the fun. Can't wait to get there. Good-luck to all!


----------



## mossberg835

*Where: *Ogemaw co.
*When: *14th-17th
*With Who: *Usually just my dad and I, this year we're getting my brother in-law to go too.
*Food, traditions, etc: *First deer/ first buck/ first deer with a new gun has to eat a small slice of the heart while it's still warm
*Pictures from previous camps: *


----------



## byronbaitskimmer

*Dickenson County, 11-11 to 11-21 this year*
*Me and Slipbobber this year*
*Chili, Steaks, Burgers, Tacos, Pork Loin, Fish Fry to name a few dinners (we eat gooood)!*
*traditional opening morning breakfast, potatoes, eggs, pepper, onion, venison hickory sticks all in one pan topped with some cheese to bind you up for the day:lol:. *
*Only 27 days til I hit the road!*

couldn't figure out the pics, i'll try again later


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Great Thread!!!


Where: Da Western UP, eh?
When: Nov. 14-18
With Who: Son, Brother, 3 Nephews, Cousin & 1 college buddy
Food, traditions, etc: 
A) On the night of the 14th we always toast to "Opening Day Eve" by saying "How many more opening day eves do YOU have left in your lifetime? You better spend them all here at Deer Camp!"
B) Our traditional annual dinner is a big dish of lasagna I make with equal parts venison sausage and spicy italian sausage, with garlic bread and a salad. 
C) Hor' douvres are Spicy venison summer sausage, on Ritz crackers, with a piece of sharp cheddar cheese, a slice of Jalapeno pepper topped off with some Ben's sweet and spicy mustard all washed down with a cold beer. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.
D) Listening to the Hunters' Round-Up ever night on the radio. :lol:
E) Retrieving the deer after dark with our quads.
F) Playing cards.
G) Waking up to pee in the middle of the night and then having to stoke the wood stove before climbing back into bed. BRRRR. :lol:
H) Shots of Cactus Juice (or Crack-Ass Juice as we like to call it) when somebody hangs one on the buck pole.


----------



## Direwolfe

Where: Montmorency County, NW of Hillman
When: Nov 13th until the office tracks me down
With Who: Me and all my friends (1+0=1)
Traditions: November 14th, before I go to bed I pour a shot of liquor and go out on the deck. I pour half the shot on the ground to wet the lips of those hunters we knew who have gone before and who can no longer join us in body. Before I drink the second half I invite all those hunters who have passed to join me in spirit on the morrow and experience the hunt again.


----------



## spooledbseries

*Where: Berrien and Cass county 
When: Nov15-??
With Who: Myself, Uncle,Dad,
Food, traditions, etc: Morning starts with every one meeting at my house for coffee and BS'ing. Every one goes to their spots hunts. Come back home for a snack then head right back out. If some one gets a deer we hang out at my buddys house in the garage all night drinking and skinning deer and what not. When processing the deer its still in the garage and the george forman going. I miss being able to go up north for deer camp. It has been years and havent found any one else to go with. Miss our cabin also. 

*


----------



## Cedar Swamp

*Nov.12th thru the 22nd*
*Dad, son and a friend*
*Roscommon County*


*My Dads 5 point opening morning 2008*









*My Sons first buck 11-16-08*









Easy guys, tag is on the hind quarter hock.


----------



## UPHuntr

Where:Schoolcraft County North of Manistique
When: Nov 13th until Nov. 22nd
With Who: Me, my dad, my best friend, his dad, a old school buddy, and another good friend
Traditions: Food.
Saturday night: last of the Walleye
Sunday: Lunch Homade Chicken Soup Dinner: Porter House Steaks
Monday: lunch Leftover Soup Dinner: 1lb Pork Chops
Tuesday: Lunch: Hot Itialian Beef Sandwhichs Dinner: Beef Tenderloin
Wednesday: Lunch: Chili Dinner: Pork Loin Roast
Thursday: Lunch: Leftover Chili Dinner: Turkey and all the trimmings
Friday: Lunch Hot Turkey sandwichs Dinner: Beef Pot Roast
Saturday: Lunch Clean Up Left Overs Dinner: Out


----------



## jayzbird

*Where: Roscommon County-St. Helen area*
*When:Nov13th-19th*
*With Who: Me, Jennifer, Jayden, my mom, Randy, Joe, Don , D.J., Rhonda, Nicole, Kylie *
*Food, traditions, etc: My moms chili, the rest we haven't decided yet. Everybody is back for deer camp 09, even though the deer aren't. Good thing everybody gets their fill with the bow in the southern zone! Arguing who is the best shot and who has the coolest gun. Oh, and who has the loudest stinkiest farts after mom's chili... *
*Pictures from previous camps: *
We haven't all been together in a while- Last time I think was 2002


















This is a picture of all of us from bowseason a while back.


----------



## Jigawhat

*Where*: Frankfort/Benzie County
*When*: Nov. 13th-17th. This year will be nice heading up Friday night for a Saturday bowhunt. 
*With Who*: Uncle in Law, His buds, his nephew. Will be my 4th year with his deer camp. 
*Food:* Chili, Pasta salad, pheasant stew with morels, perch/gill fish fry, pumpkin pie. All washed down with some cold beer, whisky, and some Dr. McGillicuddy to cure what ails ya. 
Big breakfasts after each morning hunt. Eggs, pancakes, taters, bacon, sausage, perculated coffee :corkysm55
*Traditions*: Choosing blinds the night before by seniority - which usually works out in the opposite order of seeing/getting deer. Eating too much. Reminiscing of previous year's success and lack of. Good ol' fashioned BS'n with great people I normally only see once or twice a year. I can't wait!


----------



## delloro

East of East Jordan

11/13 arrive, 11/15 = 11/21 hunt, 11/22 leave

with inlaws' family and my 17-year hunting partner

traditions - go to Mongo in Traverse upon arrival and before departure; drink waaaaaay too much impressing locals that folks from the left coast can drink too (much).


----------



## GVSUKUSH

delloro said:


> traditions - go to Mongo in Traverse upon arrival and before departure; drink waaaaaay too much impressing locals that folks from the left coast can drink too (much).


FYI, Mongo in Traverse is either closed or closing soon......


----------



## deepwoods

Where: Iosco County
Who: Myself, Crusher (my brother), and a couple long time freinds,
Food: Hearty breakfast early. Usually bacon, eggs,. pancakes or biscuits and gravy. Dinner is venison & biscuits. Extra sharp cheddar cheese. Hot Jerky.
Tradition: A special bottle of bourbon is opened only if someone tags a bruiser. 20 year old Pappy Van Winkle was that last one. This year will be Booker's because of the economy.:lol:


----------



## spooledbseries

Not happy my Dad is going up this weekend with a few of our friends. I cant go because I have no money


----------



## Boardman Brookies

GVSUKUSH said:


> FYI, Mongo in Traverse is either closed or closing soon......


It is closed. BW3's coming soon:evil:


----------



## Airoh

Where: Iosco co. THE ALDERS
When: Nov. 14th through the 18th
With Who: Daughter, me and five more
Food, traditions, etc: Chili, stew. jerkey, pinconning cheese
Pictures from previous camps: Rifle "08"









JACKS FIRST DEER!









Ed & Dan with their venison









My daughters deer









Opening morning buck









Welcome guests before the opener of rifle 08 
Steven with dads early deer season doe


----------



## bucknasty11208

deepwoods said:


> Where: Iosco County
> Who: Myself, Crusher (my brother), and a couple long time freinds,
> Food: Hearty breakfast early. Usually bacon, eggs,. pancakes or biscuits and gravy. Dinner is venison & biscuits. Extra sharp cheddar cheese. Hot Jerky.
> Tradition: A special bottle of bourbon is opened only if someone tags a bruiser. 20 year old Pappy Van Winkle was that last one. This year will be Booker's because of the economy.:lol:


Deepwoods, that looks like some land overlooking the mighty Ausauble along Bissonette Rd.?


----------



## deepwoods

You have the first part right, it is the AuSable but its not along Bissonette rd. Not to far from there though. I have been pounding this turf since I was 5.

The pic wasn't taken where the deer was shot we just like what it does for the photos.


----------



## FireFox23

Where: Cedarville
When: Nov 14-21
With Who: Step-dad, sister, cousin, bro-in-law, and two good friends
Traditions: Night of the 14th we have a rib dinner at the cabin, and with beer everyone makes a toast while wearing a Daffy Duck hat (the bill is his beak) when it's your turn to toast. Makes for a great night, and builds the comraderie for the coming week. Also my chili, and my friend's, and my firehouse cooking everyone gets treated to for the week.


----------



## PaleRider

*Where: Over yander*
*When: When I get a hanker'n*
*With Who: Bubba*
*Food, traditions, etc: Marshmellows, fool'n around*
*Pictures from previous camps: Vid below*

*[youtube]lCQeoob_itE[/youtube]*


----------



## jperry8

This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


----------



## PaleRider

jperry8 said:


> This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


And your ability to kill 85% on the fun of this thread.


----------



## bucknasty11208

PaleRider said:


> And your ability to kill 85% on the fun of this thread.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sam22

jperry8 said:


> This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


That's not what this is about. Go gripe else where. 
If your referring to my photo, your talking out your backside.


----------



## Sam22

Airoh said:


> Where: Iosco co. THE ALDERS
> When: Nov. 14th through the 18th
> With Who: Daughter, me and five more
> Food, traditions, etc: Chili, stew. jerkey, pinconning cheese
> Pictures from previous camps: Rifle "08"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACKS FIRST DEER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed & Dan with their venison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening morning buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome guests before the opener of rifle 08
> Steven with dads early deer season doe




That hat in the last picture! I need to have one! where do I get it!? even if it doesn't stand for what I want it to, I want it.


----------



## yotehunter66

ahhh opening day, me and my father drive to our cabin in meredith, meet my uncle, 2 cousins, and a few friends, drive to field by hunting spots, shoot the **** on the tailgates til way past the time we should have been to the blinds, decide we are hungry, drive to clare get breakfast buffet, go to jays, then sleep in woods til lunch time.....ahhhhh the good days of opening weekend


----------



## Airoh

Sam22 said:


> That hat in the last picture! I need to have one! where do I get it!? even if it doesn't stand for what I want it to, I want it.


:lol: It has another meaning for me than it does for him too!


----------



## Due51

WHERE: Ravenna MI. "Wally World"
WHEN: 13, 14, 15.
WITH WHO: Me, my son, and the fellas....all former Michigan Wolverines.
TRADITIONS: Someone from the neighboring properties will trespass and walk right by one of our blinds.
MEALS: Throw together any wild game I still have in the freezer which will include some bear meat I just got from my neighbor.

Hoping to possibly get a turkey since we'll have a day of open season before the 15th. Junior might have to miss a day of school, too. We might stay through Monday.


----------



## cmpdad

Where: Luce County 
When: November 13th til November 20th 
With: Father in law, Brother in law, and asssorted friends
Traditions: Tenderloin and fried taters, venison summer sausage, Brandy after the first and usually only buck.


----------



## gooseboy

jperry8 said:


> This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


 
Deer camp is really better with hanging deer, and it dont matter how big, antlers or no antlers...good God, every thread someone bringing it down..

Where: Mecosta or Osceola County
Why: cause I have three farms to hunt so I am scouting them now
Who: going solo
Why: cause i take too many days off for ducks to spend a few days at a deer camp
Food: wife gets up early to make three fried egg sandwiches, thermos of coffee, banana, almonds, goose sticks and pack a celebration cigar, 6 pack of natty light sometimes makes it in the big back pack
However: will visit several local deer camps the night before and I take their stash toilet paper from the outhouses:lol::lol:


----------



## byronbaitskimmer

let's see if I've got this photo thing under control

2006









2007









2008









2008


----------



## GVSUKUSH

jperry8 said:


> This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


60 some replys and you gotta be "The guy" Congrats!!



byronbaitskimmer said:


> let's see if I've got this photo thing under control
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008



Byron, a couple of buddies and I are kickin' around the idea of a UP deer camp, yours being the "model". Someday I'm gonna have to sit down with you and pick your brain over a few beers........

If any of you Iosco County guys would be interested in sitting down in a local Tawas watering hole on the Eve o' the 15th, let me know....


----------



## Due51

GVSUKUSH said:


> If any of you Iosco County guys would be interested in sitting down in a local Tawas watering hole on the Eve o' the 15th, let me know....


Barnacle Bills!
:lol:


----------



## byronbaitskimmer

GVSUKUSH, any way I can help just let me know. I never mind talking about deer camp. I have plenty of pics, and we have learned some valuable do's and do not's about being in the "wild" of the U.P. Only 23 more days .


----------



## DROPTINE

Forget the watering hole why not a crop tour of hunting camps. We can start at mine "Death From Above Hunt Club ". Seems to be a few people who hunt Iosco Co on this thread.


----------



## Whit1

This is, as usual, a great thread Kush. 

I particularly enjoy the photos of the tent camps. Although I only did that once.......1964 in Lake County east of Peacock......I've always had a soft spot in my romantic heart when deer camp/tent camps is concerned. At times I get to thinking that the days of tent camps has passed. You guys are proof that it hasn't and for that I am grateful. Keep up those traditions guys and gals. They are worth savoring.

"I awoke to the soft peddling of snow falling on the tent. It is 2AM on November 15th and in a few, short hours the guys will be stirring. It is magic time once again."


----------



## Jacob Huffman

I will be heading to camp a bit later than usual this year...I usually get up there a day or two before but I had to go and get a job so I cant get there until opening day eve. around 9-10 pm.

Who: My dad, one brother, a buddie and maybe my uncle..he doesnt hunt but keeps the fire going..

Where: Near LeRoy MI.

When: Nov. 14 -17

My other brother will have his camp with one of his buddies up that way also..Family dispute keeps our camps seperat...Suck's big time...

Food: Dad's chili, bean soup,BIG breakfasts, hopefully back straps for dinner opening night, and maybe some thick juicy steaks grilled on the open fire...Cold beer to wash it all down,and maybe some burboun to do some celabitory shots with..

Next year will be an interesting year...My daughter turns 12 and has mentioned that she might want to try hunting with us...She will be the first girl in deer camp in 23 years :yikes:..Maybe she will just want to hunt near home..:lol:..I will take her anywhere she wants to hunt just as long as she wants to hunt..


----------



## byronbaitskimmer

Here's a few more to keep the thread moving

we keep a record of each years attendence, what we shot, and when. In a few years the walls should be full:lol:










another pic of our tent set up










Slipbobber and his dad last year


----------



## Gordon

I can't remember a better thread.


----------



## Slim11

My favorite time of year...Christmas with guns!

Where: Forester, MI
When: Nov. 14-22
Who: 2 brothers (one of whom moved out of state this year and is making the trip back for gun season), sister-in-law and a family friend.
Food: Opening Day Eve feast is always a polish dinner (pierogis, kielbasa and sauerkraut, etc.). Other food staples are my responsibility (pepperoni roles, chili, etc), so everyone can take lunch out to the stands.
Traditions: Various lucky clothing for all parties, an opening day eve viewing of Escanaba by da Moonlight, the funniest porn magazines we can dredge up (oddly, the sister-in-law's responsibility), a shot of apple pucker (deer like the smell of apple farts).
Of course, we keep the deer "bible" listing all kills and sightings for the season.

(not sure how to add pictures)


----------



## fisher2hunter22

jperry8 said:


> This thread has illustrated our ability to kill 63% of our 1.5 old bucks. Wow.


who invited the party pooper:lol:


----------



## kwcharne

fisher2hunter22 said:


> who invited the party pooper:lol:


My thoughts exactly. Yet another person who thinks they have to instill their trophy hunting beliefs on everyone else.

I love reading this thread and looking at the pics every year. Keep it up!

Ill be hunting Isabella County.
Nov 15th
With: Myself
Traditions: I stay at my parents house and my dad always cooks me a huge breakfast of sausage gravy and eggs in the morning. Then, if I shoot a deer I call my dad to give me a hand with it. 

Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## millertime

Awsome thread Kush 


Where: My new Farm in Tapiola " Houghton County ""
When : Oct 26- The rest of my life 
With : Me & a few buddys


----------



## BeWild

I love this thread. I just got back from my "deer camp" this past weekend. It used to be held the week of gun opener, but we don't hunt much anymore. I would probably bow hunt if I was there more than a couple of days, but now I just go down and enjoy the camaraderie. I get my deer hunting done up in the UP and socialize below the bridge. 

Here is our set up. Many horseshoes are tossed. Note the two tents. We have one strictly for sleeping and the other is for cooking and the table, with some sleeping in the back.



























As for my opening day plans this year:
Where: Marquette.
When: Hell, its a 365 day a year adventure
With: Who ever happens to be in town. I'll probably duck hunt the 14th and sit all day in my shack (construction this weekend!!) on the 15th.
On the menu: I've got a big venison roast I am saving to fix up for that Sunday, plus some biscuits, and breakfast sandwiches in the morning.


----------



## bulletslinger

Are group will be camped at the west end of the U.P.


----------



## bucknasty11208

Surely one of the best threads i've seen!
This really sums up what deer hunting is about in my opinion. Good friends and family, the camaraderie, good food, good times, awesome camps, and even a couple deer thrown in for good measure. 
I think this is proof positive that a sucessful hunt is not measured by the size of a rack, but rather the time spent with friends, family, and just the plain ol' enjoyment of the outdoors! Of course a good rack thrown in from time to time is ok too!!

I enjoy the camp pics as much as the deer pics!


----------



## GVSUKUSH

bulletslinger said:


> Are group will be camped at the west end of the U.P.


Nice lookin' camp....


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

WHERE: Marquette County

WHEN: 13-18

WITH: Family

TRADITIONS: Lately we have been watching Jeremiah Johnson the night before opener (since we have a trailer now)

MEALS: Fried whitefish and potatoes the night before opener, after that a mix of what everyone brings.


I'll try to get some of my pics scanned. I've been going to family deer camp since I was legal to gun hunt (1991). Can't think of a better way to spend time with family and friends. Spent a lot of time with folks who have since passed to the Happy Hunting Grounds and am sure glad I got to experience deer camp with them. Makes me smile to see others doing the same thing and not letting the tradition end.

I, luckily enough, got to spend my first camp in the tent, with the same rifle that my grandfather and father started there deer camp experience in. I have pics from the late 30's of my grandfather in front of the same tent I slept in my first year holding the same rifle I hunted with my first year. We did the tent thing, then had a portable cabin, then returned to a larger tent, now have a travel trailer we leave on the property year round. While I like the trailers convienence, there is something to be said for a tent camp......

Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard

bulletslinger said:


> Are group will be camped at the west end of the U.P.


That's where we are west end north of Bergland where are you guys??


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer

Where: Bitley on the families hunting property 
When: Some of the guys will go on the 14th and hunt the 15th but i won't be able to go until the 19th. Stinking work. 
Who: Me, my cousin Nate, my brother, Uncle Jim, Dave (second cousin, who is really more like an uncle) and hopefully my Dad (he is down at Duke Medical clinic helping more rehab from her double lung transplant)

Traditions: Uncle Jim's chili, drinking to those who have gone before us (Grandpa who died hunting at the property on opening day 2000 and Uncle Glenn) 
We also watch bad hunting videos, the best of Wayne Carlton is our favorite. 

Great Thread can't wait, it is less than a month away.


----------



## PaleRider

Steve said:


> Great thread. Do you guys ever find that no matter how well planned your time-off for deer camp is, that everything and everybody seems to conspire against it happening and wants to keep you home?


Fortunatly I hunt out my backdoor but even at that sometimes it's so hard to drop everything and walk the hundred feet or so to my blind.

I go Walleye fishing every Spring with family and friends and of course that's the week all the emergencies happen, work has to been done by Ect, Ect. 

You only live once and when your on your death bed what will you remember? The job you got done? The fire you put out? Or the time you spent with family and friend? I know what I'll be thinking of.

Enjoy yourselfs this season my fellow outdoorsmen "these *are* the good olde days".

Russ


----------



## erodrig4

*Where: *Stephenson, Mi (Menonminee County)*
When: *Leaving Nov. 11th and coming back the 18th.
* With Who: *The usual group is my uncle, and his brother in-law, my dad, 2 cousins, and myself.
* Food, traditions, etc: *Not to many traditions. We HAVE to stop at the bakery in town and grab some pasties for the week though. We usually have chili, stew, and beer chickens, but I think we are going to deep fry a turkey this year instead of the chickens.


Not really a "camp", we stay in the old farm house. The property belongs to my uncles father in-law.






















For the record. These threads are probably my favorite. I don't post here much, but between this one, and the one a couple months ago about the cabins or camp pictures are GREAT threads.


----------



## lonetracker

where: baraga or keweenaw.or maybe houghton or ontonagan i will follow the snow.last 2 years i started in baraga.
when: 14th untill the second deer drops, or i do,or i have no dry cloths or sleeping bag.last year stayed till day 9 .
who: just me
food mostly canned.if i am lucky some inner loins and heart









heres my camp








i set up my tent wherever i happen to be









have a safe and fun hunt everyone.


----------



## hunting man

are you still allowed two bucks in the UP?


----------



## Whit1

hunting man said:


> are you still allowed two bucks in the UP?


It depends on which license you purchase.
Single buck with antlers at least three inches long
Two bucks with a minimum of 4 pts. on a side......or is it 3 pts.

This is sometimes referred to as the Lundquist Proposal and has been in effect for two years in the U.P. as of this deer season.

Now, let's get this thread back on topic and NOT discuss the Lundquist management program


----------



## Sam22

lonetracker said:


> where: baraga or keweenaw.or maybe houghton or ontonagan i will follow the snow.last 2 years i started in baraga.
> when: 14th untill the second deer drops, or i do,or i have no dry cloths or sleeping bag.last year stayed till day 9 .
> who: just me
> food mostly canned.if i am lucky some inner loins and heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i set up my tent wherever i happen to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a safe and fun hunt everyone.


That is an admiral and ambitious effort! I have always wondered about the area north of Houghton. If I didn't have so many other areas to hunt I may have ventured there. Tent camping is for the real Cedar Savages, I salute you! I tent camp for grouse camp, and once or twice for bow camp. Never have done it later in the year. I have been thinking a lot about how the habitat in that area is very similar to the Canadian land on the other side of the lake, which is gaining in popularity as a destination deer hunting spot. Few deer, but a disproportionate number of wall hangers (your pic seems to be evidence), compared to the rest of the state.


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Steve said:


> Great thread. Do you guys ever find that no matter how well planned your time-off for deer camp is, that everything and everybody seems to conspire against it happening and wants to keep you home?


Funny you mention this...I just started a new job last week and had the first 3 days off...well as of today I have just opening day off...:sad:...but at least I have that...this will be my 25th consecutive opening day off ...Man am I luck or what..


----------



## yooperkenny

bulletslinger said:


> Hey how about the farmers song from y101. .... Great camp song


Found it on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqxa03Abo3U&feature=related
[youtube]lqxa03Abo3U[/youtube]

LoneTracker - You're The Man. Nothing better than getting on a big fresh track and seeing where it takes ya'. Beats the heck outta sitting on your butt and staring at the same cedar trees for days...


----------



## britches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwdEC_mwnl0
[youtube]BwdEC_mwnl0[/youtube]


----------



## GrizzlyHunter




----------



## hunt&fish

Steve said:


> Great thread. Do you guys ever find that no matter how well planned your time-off for deer camp is, that everything and everybody seems to conspire against it happening and wants to keep you home?


I know exactly what you mean, I had the entire weak planned this season and all of a sudden one of my tree huggin professors moves an exam to Nov. 16th. Hes lucky I almost took them as fighting words!:rant:


----------



## amasa176

Looks like your going to have a death in the family or some other tragic event happen on the 16th Hunt&Fish. I had a tree huggin professor do that to me once to. She told the whole lecture hall that she did not agree with hunting so we would have an exam on the opener. I came right out and told her I was not going to be there and exactly why. 180 of the 250 in class were no shows as well that day lol.


----------



## swampbuck

middle of the deadstream, Roscommon county. On a little tag island near a bigger island in the swamp

outside









inside









driveway


----------



## mossberg835

britches said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwdEC_mwnl0
> [youtube]BwdEC_mwnl0[/youtube]


 I have the tape in my truck radio-stays there all year.


----------



## flatsman

Swampbuck I'm diggin that camp


----------



## swampbuck

Its not easy, But it has its rewards.

My nearest stand is 1/2 mile from camp, on foot, with the first 300 yds of tags and foot deep mud.:lol: Hunting aint supposed to be easy


----------



## Cedar Swamp

swampbuck said:


> middle of the deadstream, Roscommon county. On a little tag island near a bigger island in the swamp
> 
> outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveway


 
There's no deer left in the Dead Stream, just ask anyone...Swampbuck is just there for the fun...


----------



## swampbuck

Theres not many, thats for sure!! But there will be a lot more when the orange army invades the fringes.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

swampbuck said:


> Theres not many, thats for sure!! But there will be a lot more when the orange army invades the fringes.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## goemado

Sam22 said:


> Like some of the other guys have said, I love bowhunting, but rifle season is a serious tradition!
> Where: Presque Isle County
> When: November 14-18th,
> With Who: Dad, good friends and about 20 other guys most of which are friends now
> 
> Food, traditions, etc: We eat very well, steak the first night, liver and heart the third night. After dinner the third night we eat grilled inner loins around the camp fire. We also pass around and kill a bottle of real good whiskey that night. There are many others.....
> Pictures from previous camps: This was 2006 a young year in our QDM program, but it was the easiest photo to find.


 
Wow...check out the buck pole. Nicely done (and great looking camp).


----------



## PaleRider

Sib said:


> *Where:* Menominee Co since 1979
> 
> *When:* 13th-22nd
> 
> *With Who:* Friends I grew up with
> 
> *Food, traditions, etc*: I make the food ahead of time, everything is premade and ready to pop in the oven. Happy hour after dark and then a nice meal. This year: Lasagne, chili, spiral cut ham (great for sandwiches for a few days after the meal), and pulled pork. Fill in the gaps with venison and maybe a couple nights out. Lots of pranks, the truth hat, the hunter's ball and occasionally hosting a rotating camp party (not our season to host).
> 
> *Pictures from previous camps:* No real camp pics, just pics of deer. Our camp is a pos farm house where we are guests hosted by a billion flies.
> 
> Couple 10 points I've taken:
> 
> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990


I don't see a tag or an exit wound on the deer in the first pic not gutted either did you hit it with your truck? :yikes:

Just Kidding........nice bucks :lol:


----------



## Sib

PaleRider said:


> I don't see a tag or an exit wound on the deer in the first pic not gutted either did you hit it with your truck? :yikes:
> 
> Just Kidding........nice bucks :lol:


:lol:

Thanks, I grabbed the camera as I left the blind (with my gun of course) and then took a couple shots before I messed up the snow around the buck. It was one of those perfect moments with the fresh snow and a beautiful buck (to me). There wasn't an exit would on that buck, I took the left shoulder because I wanted a drop shot. 40 yards to the left is the property line and commercial forest property, which gets some hunting. Didn't want to have any of those problems you often read about on public land where two people try and claim the deer.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

10 day countdown.


----------



## Sib

Sib said:


> 2005


I'm gonna amend my story. :yikes: Actually if you look closely you can see an exit wound high in the shoulder, near the base of the neck. Marginal lighting for a marginal sensor in the camera. But I have had no exit wound kills taken on hard drop shots (front tires).

More deer porn:


----------



## Skibum

I love the picture with Fred.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Sib said:


>


Nice. Mullet.:lol:


----------



## old graybeard

harpo1 said:


> Hey Graybeard, is that by chance the area a few miles west of Steuben? I traveled those back roads for 12-13 years (1993-2005) while up there hunting and it looks identical to the area. Of course all the backroads up there look similar to that. :lol:


Nope North of Bergland


----------



## Sib

GVSUKUSH said:


> Nice. Mullet.:lol:


Achey breaky buck. :lol: Back then we called that hockey hair. I'm on the left, a guy that used to hunt at our camp on the right.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

A week until most of you head to camp.....:chillin:


----------



## mossberg835

I leave a week from tomorrrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Slim11

The Harvest from a couple years back. Mostly just trying to make sure I have this picture thing figured out. This was from 5 of us over 4 days. Most does taken the last day or two. I had an 8 opening morning and a doe on day 2.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Sib said:


> I'm gonna amend my story. :yikes: Actually if you look closely you can see an exit wound high in the shoulder, near the base of the neck. Marginal lighting for a marginal sensor in the camera. But I have had no exit wound kills taken on hard drop shots (front tires).
> 
> More deer porn:


Holly cow Sib! Your a deer killing maniac. I take back everything I ever said bad about you. Anyone who wears his Rod Benson call like its part of his attire is alright in my book. 


Sib said:


> Our camp is a pos farm house where we are guests hosted by a billion flies.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cbgale2

One more week till the bridge migration, Belgiumtown here I come.:woohoo1:


----------



## bulletslinger

Are group will be leaving wed. night for bergland. We will have breakfest in town then head to the woods to set up camp. *No such thing as having to much fun:lol:*


----------



## erodrig4

We are outta here at around 2 or 3 am thursday morning, heaning for menominee country


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Game Week bump.


----------



## old graybeard

bulletslinger said:


> Are group will be leaving wed. night for bergland. We will have breakfest in town then head to the woods to set up camp. *No such thing as having to much fun:lol:*


We're leaving at midnight Wednesday and also plan to have breakfast in Bergland as always. Love the farmers omelet!


----------



## jiggineyes

Where: Argyle- Minden City Swamp

When: November 13-17th

Who: Me. My 3 highschool buddies. 

What: We hunt state land. Ive hunted this land since I was 17. 12 yrs now. Ive taken 8 bucks and 6 does from this land. 6 of 8 bucks were from the same stand!


----------



## mossberg835

Why is this always the longest week of the year if you're ready, and the shortest week of your life if you're not ready...


----------



## jc502

mossberg835 said:


> Why is this always the longest week of the year if you're ready, and the shortest week of your life if you're not ready...


Amen!


----------

